# Smaller disaster in my GH



## dodidoki (Jun 21, 2013)

Smaller disaster in my GH
This f...ing abnormal heat wave again...38 C degrees in shade, temp was "only" 35 C in GH BUT:
my dracula cordobae with 4 flower stems shocked, dracula saulii dropped all of leaves, all of my bessae shocked, wietnamense shocked, andreettae "just" dropped down the bud, new growth of one of my two subtropicums shocked. It has happened within ONE day, while all of windows and doors were opened, all of three fans were working, all of 4 humidifiers were working (forecast warned because of heat)! So I urgently bought a mobile air conditioner, good makes 23-25 C, when there is about 40 C outdoor. I'm very unhappy now. All of plants were very nice at last...
Fortunately others has no any sign of heat shock. Shocked plants will maybe survive, I hope, they have good root system with starting new growths.
Human plans, God can change everything.....


----------



## gonewild (Jun 21, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Human plans, God can change everything.....



Out of Africa...Karen said... "God gave me my best crop ever, and then He remembered".


----------



## Secundino (Jun 21, 2013)

But this _are_ normal temperatures for every summer, let it be just two or three days, but there will be every summer, won't they?? You'd need a cool-box for your Pleurothallinidae on these days.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2013)

sorry to hear that


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2013)

That's sad. I hope they all recover.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2013)

Ouch! Hope the plants recover. On hot days like that you have to have someone around to mist the plants and blow air on them.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your plants, I hope they recover.


----------



## Stone (Jun 22, 2013)

The weather is usually against us! This has been the coldest winter for a long time. G/h is going down to 12C every night!!. Good luck with you plants


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

We have had a very mild winter untill two weeks ago. Since the we have been below zero every night, with a min temp of -5. I know it is nothing like a lot of you Northern States people, but we are not realy set up for prolongued cold. My greenhouse has been down to 12 over the last week, but will start to drop as the masonary core temp drops, we need a few warm days to stabilize temps.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2013)

YIKES!! It's hard to imagine a country called South Africa that cold!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2013)

We are having a pretty mild summer so far (actually yesterday was the first official day of summer). Just hitting the low 90's (about 32C). Between the ventilator fan (new this year), the wet wall and the fogger, it's staying below 85 (29C).

The indoor air conditioner crapped out and had to replace it before the wife and I shocked!

The draculas may struggle Dodioki, but the slippers will probably pull out just fine.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

Rick said:


> We are having a pretty mild summer so far (actually yesterday was the first official day of summer). Just hitting the low 90's (about 32C). Between the ventilator fan (new this year), the wet wall and the fogger, it's staying below 85 (29C).
> 
> The indoor air conditioner crapped out and had to replace it before the wife and I shocked!
> 
> The draculas may struggle Dodioki, but the slippers will probably pull out just fine.



How can the summer solstice be the first official day of summer? Surely it is midsummer?


----------



## Trithor (Jun 22, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> YIKES!! It's hard to imagine a country called South Africa that cold!



Fortunately our winter is short, cold at night, but very mild by day, but still not the time to renovate the greenhouse!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2013)

Trithor said:


> How can the summer solstice be the first official day of summer? Surely it is midsummer?




Don't know who set the "official" starts and ends. "Summer" runs for Summer solstice to fall equinox on the (non-pagan) calendars, but you're not leaving much for Spring and Fall if you set the Solstices as the mid points of the seasons starting and ending from the equinox's. 

It can still get into the 90's up here by Fall equinox, so we still have plenty of hot days ahead.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope your plants will recover!!!!

We had some hot days with lots of sun (temps in my gh 30 Celsius +), but rather chilly nights! My Dracula vampira 'closed down' her flower during the day, and reopened it during the night! I have the Dracula and my masdies standing in a saucer with water, as are my Phrags!!

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jun 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> Don't know who set the "official" starts and ends. "Summer" runs for Summer solstice to fall equinox on the (non-pagan) calendars, but you're not leaving much for Spring and Fall if you set the Solstices as the mid points of the seasons starting and ending from the equinox's.
> 
> It can still get into the 90's up here by Fall equinox, so we still have plenty of hot days ahead.



We traditionaly consider 21/22 June (our shortest day/longest night) to be mid winter, although even with days starting to get longer in the last week of June, it is generaly our coldest week. The converse applies for Summer with the longest day/shortest night being 21/22 December and mid Summer.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> We are having a pretty mild summer so far (actually yesterday was the first official day of summer). Just hitting the low 90's (about 32C). Between the ventilator fan (new this year), the wet wall and the fogger, it's staying below 85 (29C).
> 
> The indoor air conditioner crapped out and had to replace it before the wife and I shocked!
> 
> The draculas may struggle Dodioki, but the slippers will probably pull out just fine.



Yes, fortulanety just these guys got heat-shock, what I wrote, but I think draculas and bessaes said game over. They live in Andes, above 1500 m and like cold. Subtropicum lives in Yuan, also above 1500 m and likes cold, too. Fortunately only one of subtropicums sickened, other one gets well.

Others, slippers and especially cattleyas growing fine, eg. my cattl. aurea has 2 buds.

Otherwise I think I had to by an air conditioner much earlier. It makes very fine climate in GH, but I had to set another humidifier to raise air humidity up to 70% ( conditioner dries a bit the air, even out of dries mode). But I think it is not problem, in cooler conditions plants evaporate less water, too. I set temp with conditioner is 24-25 C, and seems to be stable.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, by the way, anyone asked me why this temp is abnormal....

When I was a child ( eg. 30-35 years ago ), and there were those summers, temp was usually around 25-30 C, if there was +30 C above, everyone got almost shock...Now we can only hope that maybe temp will "drop" down to +30 C...I think is is abnormal.I say this because it is the third such hot summer. Radio said that similarly abnormal, unusual heat wave shocks North part of Canada, where temp can reach +25 C at noon. All of botteled mineral waters and fans were bought by people within few days I just smiled and said: " God, give us +25 C here!!!!!"


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> We traditionaly consider 21/22 June (our shortest day/longest night) to be mid winter, although even with days starting to get longer in the last week of June, it is generaly our coldest week. The converse applies for Summer with the longest day/shortest night being 21/22 December and mid Summer.



The Solstices are not just traditionally the longest and shortest days. They really are the shortest (tradition doesn't dictate orbit and tilt of the planet). And up here the hottest and coldest weeks also come after the Solstices. But traditions, and calendars, are man made item, and seasons vary in character around the world. 

Some places only have 2 seasons (wet and dry) so our Northern Hemisphere, temperate, 4 season, agrarian cycle doesn't make any sense in those parts of the world. In many places in the Northern Hemisphere you can still get freezing temps to spring equinox (March 21-23), so its not safe to plant outside crops until then. Fall equinox (September 21-23) is the end of summer and harvest time up here. North of Tennessee, things can cool down to freezing by October so growth season is generally considered over by the end of September.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 24, 2013)

Rick said:


> The Solstices are not just traditionally the longest and shortest days. They really are the shortest (tradition doesn't dictate orbit and tilt of the planet). And up here the hottest and coldest weeks also come after the Solstices. But traditions, and calendars, are man made item, and seasons vary in character around the world.
> 
> Some places only have 2 seasons (wet and dry) so our Northern Hemisphere, temperate, 4 season, agrarian cycle doesn't make any sense in those parts of the world. In many places in the Northern Hemisphere you can still get freezing temps to spring equinox (March 21-23), so its not safe to plant outside crops until then. Fall equinox (September 21-23) is the end of summer and harvest time up here. North of Tennessee, things can cool down to freezing by October so growth season is generally considered over by the end of September.



OK, I stand corrected.


----------

